# [Fuentes] Instalar Ibarra (ebuild)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Tras leer en menéame una noticia al respecto, he hecho un ebuild para instalar la fuente Ibarra en Gentoo. Aquí lo tenéis:

/usr/local/portage/media-fonts/ibarra/ibarra-1.0.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit rpm

DESCRIPTION="Spanish Ibarra Font"

HOMEPAGE="http://persephone.cps.unizar.es/General/gente/Ibarra/"

SRC_URI="http://ivo.cps.unizar.es/pub/Ibarra/font-ttf-ibarra-1.0-1.noarch.rpm"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

RESTRICT="mirror"

src_install() {

insinto usr/share/fonts/ibarra

doins usr/share/fonts/TTF/ibarra/*

dodoc usr/share/doc/font-ttf-ibarra-1.0/LEEME.TXT

}

```

----------

## the incredible hurd

Interesante.

Si me permites la sugerencia, una use truetype le vendría estupendamente, para instalar o no la versión type1 y bitmap, ambas deprecated. A ver si por fin opentype reemplaza a truetype...

Lo digo porque me he propuesto quitar todo vestigio type1 y/o bitmap en mis equipos.

----------

## pcmaster

Sólo está instalando los archivos Truetype. Fíjate en que está bajando el archivo font-ttf-ibarra-1.0-1.noarch.rpm

El resto podrían instalarse bajando las fuentes del FTP, pero... ¿para qué si están deprecated?

----------

## pcmaster

Recupero el hilo para añadir más fuentes.

Esta fuente era la Ibarra, basada en la Ibarra Real. Ahora añado un nuevo ebuild para la Ibarra Real disponible en www.ibarrareal.es

/usr/local/portage/media-fonts/ibarrareal/ibarrareal-1.0.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2018 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=6

#inherit zip

DESCRIPTION="Spanish Ibarra Real font"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ibarrareal.es/"

SRC_URI="http://www.ibarrareal.es/font/ibarrareal.zip -> ibarrareal-${PV}.zip"

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

RESTRICT="mirror"

S=${WORKDIR}

src_install() {

  insinto usr/share/fonts/ibarra_real

  doins  *.otf

}

```

----------

## pcmaster

Actualmente el primer ebuid, que descomprime un archivo .rpm, no funciona porque sale este error:

rpm: EAPI 0 not supported

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Añadir la línea EAPI=7 antes de inherit

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias por la respuesta. 

Lo había probado en una copia del ebuild (añadiçendole -r1 al nombre) y no había funcionado, seguía saliento el mismo error al hacer el digest.

Ahora lo he probado modificando el mismo ebuild y ha funcionado. ¿Puede que se continuara quejando del antiguo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Ahora lo he probado modificando el mismo ebuild y ha funcionado. ¿Puede que se continuara quejando del antiguo?

 

Exactamente

----------

